# Am I having this problem because I have a cheap Mei Tai?



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

I bought a handmade Mei Tai off Ebay because I wasn't sure if I'd like the Mei Tai style and I didn't want to spend a ton of money on the one I wanted(Baby Hawk) if I didn't like it... Well, it kills my shoulders! The straps don't stay spread out. I think they are not wide enough & just in general it's very uncomfortable. Am I just wearing it the wrong way?? I tie the shorter straps around my waist and the longer straps I cross and then tie over my shoulders and then go back around to tie behind my dd. Hope that makes sense!!







I'm pretty sure it's the right way, I think it's just cheaply made. Am I better off getting a more expensive one or is this just how back carriers are??







:


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

I hate to say it but if it looks cheaply made, it probably is. I love my mei tai for back carries

I would try one of the "name brand" Mei tais like Babyhawk, or Kozy and try it out. Most of them have great return policies or you can sell them on TP or FSOT on TBW and get most of your $ back. Can't say the same with ebay MTs

Check out www.attachedtobaby.com. Angela has great customer service and a very good return policy. She also sells a variety of mei tais so if one doesn't work, you can exchange for another. She stocks Babyhawks as well as Maya Ties which have wide unpadded shoulder straps.


----------



## jenrose (Apr 25, 2004)

The difference between a cheaply made, poorly designed mei tai and a good quality modern mei tai is staggering. I've had mei tais from the same manufacturer in sequence, the first being cheaply made and the last being done well, where the difference was just night and day. One I could not wear at all, the next was very good, and the last was my favorite front carrier ever. With another brand, the cheaper, earlier version had lousy stitching, not enough reinforcement, no topstitching to speak of, wasn't ironed during construction so there were puckers, the top straps were set in at different angles and different heights, and the fabric choice for the straps and backing was poor. The most recent one I have has two layers of impeccable topstitching, great fabrics, perfect placement and costs twice as much. And it is much more comfortable.

If you need something that costs less, buy used. Some of my favorite carriers are "brand name" carriers that someone else drove off the lot, so to speak, and not only are they super comfortable because they're well made, but they're already broken in and buttery soft.


----------



## loree (May 19, 2004)

Well the other thing might be it just isn't the right carrier for your body. The straps might not be wide enough/padded enough for you. I've had this problem with even "pricey" carriers.

I would agree w/ the pps -- buy a used "name brand" carrier to try it out.


----------



## mommystinch (May 18, 2004)

This doesn't make sense to me: "the longer straps I cross and then tie over my shoulders and then go back around to tie behind my dd". Are you able/willing to post a pic?


----------



## bethwl (May 10, 2003)

I don't think the OP means that she ties the straps behind her shoulders, but rather crosses them in an X behind her shoulders (middle of the back) then you bring them around and tie beneath baby's bum (or in the middle of the back for a newborn/younger baby). This is the standard front carry for a mei tai. The instructions of any brand-name manufacturer will show pics of this.


----------



## mommystinch (May 18, 2004)

Right, I know what the standard way is







That's why I was wondering what it looked like when she tied hers. If she is somehow tying it like she described, then I can't imagine how it could work, you know?


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

When do you start to ache? Right away? Or does it start when you need to nurse?







I notice with my carriers that I rarely have problems unless I start to get full and need to nurse.Just a thought. I hope you get it figured out. I will say though, that a great carrier is invaluable, no matter how much it cost. I do find that well made carriers ease any fears I may have.


----------



## bethwl (May 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommystinch* 
Right, I know what the standard way is







That's why I was wondering what it looked like when she tied hers. If she is somehow tying it like she described, then I can't imagine how it could work, you know?

Yeah, I suppose if the OP was tying somehow at her back/shoulder blades, that could really hurt! I just assumed that was a typo and she was just describing the standard way to tie.


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bethwl* 
I don't think the OP means that she ties the straps behind her shoulders, but rather crosses them in an X behind her shoulders (middle of the back) then you bring them around and tie beneath baby's bum (or in the middle of the back for a newborn/younger baby). This is the standard front carry for a mei tai. The instructions of any brand-name manufacturer will show pics of this.

Yes, that's the way I tie it. Sorry for the confusion.









I think the problem is the straps are not wide enough and so they end up cutting into my shoulders.


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

sounds like the straps are poorly designed, needing ot be wider and maybe attached differently. a good MT should be very comfortable, for long periods. when I put my 25lb toddler on my back with a Catbird Baby, her wheight just disappears and I could go like that all day.

also, check the sewing for safety- often, to be cheap, homemade MT seams aren't reinforced nearly enough, and the straps don't extend into the body far enough.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

I so wish I had gotten a more well-known mei tai than the one I got. It wasn't cheaply made. She did a very nice job with it, but the design was horrible. I was in agony from the pain. So yeah, I think I would recommend going for a Baby Hawk or highly rated carrier. My friend has a Babyhawk and it's a world of difference between it and my mei tai. My mei tai is really beautiful and wonderfully sewn, but it's just a horrible fit. The longer straps barely even fit around me and I'm a medium top, size 8.
I actually ended up getting an Ergo to replace my mei tai and LOVE it. I just can't believe the pain I put up with for so long.


----------

